# Che ne avesse/che ne ha



## freetofly

Salve a tutti,

recentemente mi sono mi sono imbattuto nella seguente frase:

"vorrei regalare la mia auto a qualcuno che *ne avesse* bisogno"

Quello che mi chiedo é se sarebbe ugualmente corretto scrivere la stessa frase usando l' indicativo:

"vorrei regalare la mia auto a qualcuno che *ne ha* bisogno"


Grazie,

R.


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me _avesse _andrebbe bene piuttosto se si trattasse di una proposizione condizionale, p.e. "vorrei regalare la mia auto a XY se ne avesse bisogno". Nel tuo esempio preferirei _ne ha_ o _ne abbia.  
_
(aspettiamo il parere  dei madrelingua ...)


----------



## giginho

freetofly said:


> "vorrei regalare la mia auto a qualcuno che *ne avesse* bisogno"



Secondo me si può leggere la frase come ".....qualora ne avesse bisogno".

Se vuoi usare l'indicativo io sentirei più corretto: "voglio regalare .... a qualcuno che ne ha bisogno"


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Gigi! Sono d'accordo con te, ma io la frase


freetofly said:


> ... "vorrei regalare la mia auto a qualcuno che *ne avesse* bisogno" ...


l'ho interpretata piuttosto come "se qualcuno (quasi _chiunque_) avesse bisogno della mia auto allora gliela vorrei regalare". Mentre con l'indicativo presente: "vorrei/voglio regalare la mia auto a qualcuno (pensando piuttosto a una persona concreta) che ha bisogno della macchina".

Con il congiuntivo presente (_ne abbia_) intendevo esprimere la incertezza/possibilità di aver bisogno della machina da parte di quel "qualcuno". Ma è forse un po' forzato così, non lo so ...


----------



## lorenzos

freetofly said:


> Quello che mi chiedo é se sarebbe ugualmente corretto scrivere la stessa frase usando l' indicativo:
> "vorrei regalare la mia auto a qualcuno che *ne ha* bisogno"


Sì, è un  condizionale detto "di cortesia" e vale come l'indicativo.


----------



## giginho

lorenzos said:


> Sì, è un condizionale detto "di cortesia" e vale come l'indicativo.



Ciao,
Mi spieghi questa tua affermazione? Il Treccani dice che il condizionale di cortesia si usa per: 





> attenuare il valore di ciò che viene espresso o per rendere più cortesi le richieste


. 
Non mi sembra questo il caso.



francisgranada said:


> Con il congiuntivo presente (_ne abbia_) intendevo esprimere la incertezza/possibilità di aver bisogno della machina da parte di quel "qualcuno".



Ciao Francis,
Anche io sento, come te, il valore dubitativo dell'espressione: se mai ci fosse qualcuno che avesse bisogno della mia auto (mi sembra strano, ma non si sa mai....magari c'è veramente!)


----------



## lorenzos

francisgranada said:


> "se qualcuno *(quasi chiunque [?])* avesse bisogno della mia auto allora gliela vorrei regalare".


"vorrei regalare"? Regalerei.


----------



## giginho

lorenzos said:


> "vorrei regalare"? Regalerei.



Rillegiti il post di apertura, per favore. Vorrei regalare è ok


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @giginho 
"Vorrei regalare la mia auto": sto valutando, sono ancora incerto.
"Vorrei regalare la mia auto a...": ho deciso di regalarla ma non a chiunque, voglio regalarla solo a...



giginho said:


> Rillegiti il post di apertura, per favore. Vorrei regalare è ok


Può essere ma è contorto, come "Se qualcuno avesse bisogno del mio aiuto allora vorrei aiutarlo".


----------



## giginho

lorenzos said:


> "Vorrei regalare la mia auto": sto valutando, sono ancora incerto.
> "Vorrei regalare la mia auto a...": ho deciso di regalarla ma non a chiunque, voglio regalarla solo a...



Non sono d'accordo. In entrambi i casi ho deciso di regalare la mia auto sotto condizione (almeno è questo il senso che mi da l'uso del mio condizionale), nel secondo caso specifico a chi, nel primo caso vorrei regalarla a chiunque.



lorenzos said:


> Può essere ma è contorto, come "Se qualcuno avesse bisogno del mio aiuto allora vorrei aiutarlo".



Ma non è in discussione se sia contorto o meno il significato della frase; si parla della bontà grammaticale dell'espressione.


----------



## francisgranada

Volevo reagire anch'io ma non è più necessario ... Sono pienamente d'accordo con Giginho.

(Capisco che il costrutto "vorrei regalare" può essere stilisticamente sovrabbondante/superfluo/contorto/ecc...,  ma fa parte della domanda originale e - per di più - grammaticalmente va benissimo ed in certi contesti ha anche senso [come spiegato da Giginho])


----------



## lorenzos

giginho said:


> Rillegiti il *post di apertura*, per favore. Vorrei regalare è ok





francisgranada said:


> Volevo reagire anch'io ma non è più necessario ... Sono pienamente d'accordo con Giginho.
> (Capisco che il costrutto "vorrei regalare" può essere stilisticamente sovrabbondante/superfluo/contorto/ecc...,  ma fa parte della *domanda originale* e - per di più - grammaticalmente va benissimo ed in certi contesti ha anche senso [come spiegato da Giginho])


No, scusate, la frase originale *non è un periodo ipotetico* e non si può ribaltare come se fosse "Vorrei regalare la mia auto *se* qualcuno ne avesse bisogno".


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> ...la frase originale *non è un periodo ipotetico* e non si può ribaltare come se fosse "Vorrei regalare la mia auto *se* qualcuno ne avesse bisogno".


Certo, è appunto questo il motivo della mia prima reazione (post #2). Comunque, il congiuntivo imperfetto (_avesse_) si usa anche in contesti diversi, non solo nei periodi ipotetici o al passato (per ragioni di _consecutio temporum_). E' per questo che per me _avesse _in questo caso sembra di esprimere piuttosto la possibilità, eventualità, incertezza, ecc  ... e non una determinata situazione (come nel caso dell'indicativo presente).

Forse non mi sono spiegato abbastanza precisamente, ma credo che la sostanza di quello che intendo dire si possa capire ... (Non sono madrelingua, quindi  corregetemi tranqillamente, se mi sbaglio.)


----------



## lorenzos

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Gigi! Sono d'accordo con te, ma io la frase
> l'ho interpretata piuttosto come "se qualcuno (quasi _chiunque_) avesse bisogno della mia auto allora gliela vorrei regalare". Mentre con l'indicativo presente: "vorrei/voglio regalare la mia auto a qualcuno (pensando piuttosto a una persona concreta) che ha bisogno della macchina".
> Con il congiuntivo presente (_ne abbia_) intendevo esprimere la incertezza/possibilità di aver bisogno della machina da parte di quel "qualcuno". Ma è forse un po' forzato così, non lo so ...


Sì Francis, dipende anche dal contesto:
- Perché non regali la tua auto a Luigi?
- Perché lui ne ha già una. Vorrei regalare la mia auto a qualcuno che ne ha (ma anche avesse) bisogno.
oppure:
- Perché non la porti dal rottamatore?
- Perché vorrei regalare la mia auto a qualcuno che ne avesse (ma anche ha) bisogno.
----
Riguardo avesse/abbia v. qui


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Riguardo avesse/abbia v. qui


Infatti la mia incertezza - più che tra ''avesse'' e ''ha'', nella frase in questione è tra ''avesse'' e ''abbia'', e trovo strano che finora pochi abbiano tirato in ballo ''abbia''.
Io direi:

- vorrei regalare la mia auto a qualcuno che ne abbia bisogno (se tutto è riferito al presente: come nella frase OP)
- avrei voluto regalare la mia auto a qualcuno che ne avesse bisogno (se tutto è riferito al passato).

Se la frase fosse ipotetica, al presente ci vorrebbe ''avesse'' per via della 'consecutio temporum' (se qualcuno ne avesse bisogno, glie la regalerei), ma siccome c'è invece da esprimere solo un'eventualità nel presente (a chi eventualmente adesso ne abbia bisogno, la vorrei regalare) credo che ''abbia'' si possa ammettere invece di ''avesse'' - o sia addirittura più corretto.
Aggiungo che, secondo me, quel ''vorrei'' non è un vero condizionale:  ''vorrei regalare'' sta per ''desidero regalare'' (l'auto a chi ne abbia bisogno).


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Aggiungo che, secondo me, quel ''vorrei'' non è un vero condizionale:  ''vorrei regalare'' sta per ''desidero regalare'' (l'auto a chi ne abbia bisogno).


Ciao @bearded Ovviamente concordo.
Riguardo avesse/abbia trascrivo dalla pagina della Crusca, che cita dal Serianni:
"Se nella reggente figura il condizionale presente di un verbo indicante volontà, desiderio, opportunità (come _volere_, _desiderare_, _pretendere_, _esser conveniente_ e simili;...), la dipendente si costruisce col congiuntivo imperfetto più spesso che col congiuntivo presente".​


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Ciao @bearded Ovviamente concordo.
> Riguardo avesse/abbia trascrivo dalla pagina della Crusca, che cita dal Serianni:
> "Se nella reggente figura il condizionale presente di un verbo indicante volontà, desiderio, opportunità (come _volere_, _desiderare_, _pretendere_, _esser conveniente_ e simili;...), la dipendente si costruisce col congiuntivo imperfetto più spesso che col congiuntivo presente".​


Credo che la regola da te citata riguardi frasi del tipo "vorrei che mi regalassero una macchina". Il caso in esame mi sembra un po' diverso. Per me tutto sta a come uno "pensa" la relativa "che ne ... bisogno"
Vorrei regalare la macchina a qualcuno purchè ne *abbia* bisogno
Vorrei regalare la macchina a qualcuno, se ne *avesse* bisogno.
Possiamo anche semplicemente affernare che c'è qualcuno che *ha* bisogno della macchina e vorremmo regalargliela.
Concludendo, secondo me tutte le ipotesi sono corrette.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @Pietruzzo Mah... la Crusca continua:
_La costruzione più opportuna sarà pertanto, in tal caso, quella che vede il congiuntivo imperfetto all'interno della proposizione subordinata e quindi, nello specifico: "vorrei un paese in cui non ci fosse più cattiveria"._​Come ti suona:
"Vorrei ricevere la macchina da qualcuno purché non ne abbia bisogno."?


----------



## giginho

bah, ragazzi, io la vedo come Pietruzzo: tutto dipende dal valore che si da alla relativa.

Io ci sento un'ipotesi, per altro anche abbastanza irreale. Vorrei regalare la macchina a chi ne avesse bisogno.....se mai ci fosse uno che ne avesse bisogno, gliela regalerei.


----------



## lorenzos

giginho said:


> bah, ragazzi, io la vedo come Pietruzzo: tutto dipende dal valore che si da alla relativa.
> Io ci sento un'ipotesi, per altro anche abbastanza irreale. Vorrei regalare la macchina a chi ne avesse bisogno.....se mai ci fosse uno che ne avesse bisogno, gliela regalerei.


*Avesse*, appunto!


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Credo che la regola da te citata riguardi frasi del tipo "vorrei che mi regalassero una macchina". Il caso in esame mi sembra un po' diverso. Per me tutto sta a come uno "pensa" la relativa "che ne ... bisogno"
> Vorrei regalare la macchina a qualcuno purchè ne *abbia* bisogno


Concordo (ma di sicuro lorenzos direbbe anche ''vorrei regalare la macchina a qualcuno purché ne avesse bisogno'').


----------



## lorenzos

Moderatori permettendo, io accetterei in regalo una macchina anche se non ne avessi bisogno (purché fosse nuova) e se Bearded ne avesse bisogno gliela... venderei.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> ... io accetterei in regalo una macchina anche se non ne avessi bisogno (purché fosse nuova) e se Bearded ne avesse bisogno gliela... venderei.





giginho said:


> ... io la vedo come Pietruzzo: tutto dipende dal valore che si da alla relativa.


Anch'io la vedo così. Nella mia prima reazione (post #2) ho scritto che preferivo _ha_ o _abbia _perché nella mia interpretazione del proprio pensiero che si voleva esprimere, non ci vedevo il  motivo per usare appunto il congiuntivo imperfetto _avvesse_. Questo praticamente coincide con quello che dici tu:  





> ... Io ci sento un'ipotesi, per altro anche abbastanza irreale. Vorrei regalare la macchina a chi ne avesse bisogno.....se mai ci fosse uno che ne avesse bisogno, gliela regalerei.


P.S. Il mio "problema" (e probabilmente anche di altri non madrelingua italiani) è che benché la funzione delle diverse forme verbali sono perfettamete comprensibili, anzi anche spontaneamente intuibili, ci sono delle regole che in alcuni casi prescrivono l'uso di una certa forma. Quindi, la "libera scelta" (a seconda di quello che uno veramente intende dire) è parzialmente limitata dalle regole. Per di più, nel linguaggio parlato/colloquiale l'uso (o meglio: _non uso_) del congiuntivo non sempre corrisponde a quelle regole ...


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> l'uso (o meglio: *non uso) del congiuntivo* non sempre corrisponde a quelle regole ...


...benché la funzione ...*sia *perfettamente comprensibile,...  Ecco un esempio (ma non volermene).


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ...benché la funzione ...*sia *perfettamente comprensibile,...  Ecco un esempio.


Vedi? ...  (l'altro mio errore è il plurale [_sono comprensibili_], probabilmente sotto l'influenza di "forme verbali", ma errori di questo tipo li commetto anche nella mia lingua materna  ...).


----------

